# my latest foster



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I got my latest foster from our puppymill. He is a young chin that had to have one of his eyes removed because of an untreated injury. He is full of personality. This is one I would be tempted to keep for sure. He is only about a year old and he doesn't even hike his leg or mark on anything. This would make one of you a great Christmas present


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww what a little sweetie







I sure hope he finds a good home with someone to love him forever


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

He is a beautiful cutie pie!!!!!















It would be hard to give fosters up! You have a very big heart!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

What a sweetheart







I hope he finds a forever home soon


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh he's so precious!! If he was a girl I'd be thinking seriously about it....

But-Mique is a male dobe and he has "Male issues"....lol. 

I hope he finds a great home!! Give him Christmas smooches from Angel!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww...


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Aww he's a cutie! I'm sorry to hear he lost his eye, poor little guy. He looks like a keeper.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh what a cutie!! Yes, it would be hard for me also to have to give him up...You are doing these fur babies a great justice!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

hm....VERY VERY CUTE!!!!!! while i'm not sure i can have a second dog in our apt quite yet, a chin is what i'd like for our second dog (though the boy prefers a bichon). hm. 

i'll have to give the boy sad puppydog eyes (since clearly the chin can't.... bad joke...sorry) and see how he feels about a puppy so soon. 

will follow this thread!

am & the bc, who played with cats today, even though the cats were too doped up on their christmas catnip to give a d*mn.... LOL


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> hm....VERY VERY CUTE!!!!!! while i'm not sure i can have a second dog in our apt quite yet, a chin is what i'd like for our second dog (though the boy prefers a bichon). hm.
> 
> i'll have to give the boy sad puppydog eyes (since clearly the chin can't.... bad joke...sorry) and see how he feels about a puppy so soon.
> 
> ...


This little guy is delightful.  He reminds me of a cat when I am walking. He is right under my feet. He has not managed my stairs yet. I don't know if it is his eye (lack of) or just that he has never seen stairs before. There is not a mean bone in his body. Kirby is not very fond of him, but he just ignores her. He runs around in a really klutzy way (very puppylike). I would keep this one if I didn't already have 3 white furballs and a crazy sheltie in my house.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, he's so cute


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

He is super cute...you should call him Wink.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> He is super cute...you should call him Wink.[/B]



Cute name!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

okay, hehe. sneaky me. i put the pic on The Boy's computer as his wallpaper. hehehe. i reaaaallllly want him to say "hm. okay. you're RIGHT, it IS a good time to get a second dog..." 

last night he DID come to the computer on his own and say "where did you find the stuff about the pirate dog?" (advances in his own way, weird, but still, he's making progress...)

ann marie and the "does the pirate dog come with a parrot? I want a parrot too" buttercup


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> hm....VERY VERY CUTE!!!!!! while i'm not sure i can have a second dog in our apt quite yet, a chin is what i'd like for our second dog (though the boy prefers a bichon). hm.
> 
> i'll have to give the boy sad puppydog eyes (since clearly the chin can't.... bad joke...sorry) and see how he feels about a puppy so soon.
> 
> ...


Im not sure if we were lucky enough to have you here at that time but........My Lamby was a foster from a member here!She is a love and I Thank God every day that Robyn(cookiecat) decided I was good enough to share the gift of a love called Lamby!
Sheila & the "Geez Mom,you are always so musshie," Lamby
Oh ,I missed your last post somehow...sneaky isnt always bad!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he sounds wonderful! That would be great if he became The Buttercup's brother.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Wink is a very cute name. Someone also suggested Popeye "the sailor man".







I will get the official AKC papers when the vet comes back from vacation so I will know his birthday. I think he is younger than a year. He loves to grab with his front paws. An all around neat little guy!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

What a gorgous dog. I have always thought the Jap Chins were adorable. My hubby wanted one to match our black and white cat. LOL


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

He is absolutely adorable!! Good luck with everything.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Here is another of him. He is not feeling well right now. He had some kind of reaction to his neuter. I am having to give him penicillen shots. Poor little guy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

He is a cutie, hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh... I hope he'll be feeling better soon.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just wanted to say what a CUTIE!!!

Bless you for taking such good care of a little one in need. He'll be a toughy to let go of


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> I just wanted to say what a CUTIE!!!
> 
> Bless you for taking such good care of a little one in need. He'll be a toughy to let go of
> 
> ...


I wanted to ask you about the vision impaired dogs. Winkie has vision in one eye but will not even attempt to go down the stairs. He will go up them just fine. Is there anything I can do to show him how to go down them. I know his depth perception is off with only one eye. I feel sorry for him, because he wants to follow the other dogs.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134396
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, bless his little heart. Billy's had a tough time with stairs as well. He's been flying up them since he arrived, at 9-weeks-old. It's been a year and he is just now, slowly making his way down. He'll poke his little nose downward, until he feels the next step, then he'll take one step down, stick his nose down and repeat this until he's made his way. I keep the stairs gated, so he is not on them often. I'm sure he would be getting down much quicker by now, if he had more practice. 

He does the same thing on the couch. He jumps up in seconds flat, he'll stick his nose down, and when he doesn't feel the ground, he figures he's stuck. So I've ordered some steps for the couch. Joplin can't get up or off the couch. Frankie can get up, but not down. So the steps will be of help for all.

Good luck to Winkie. He is a definate Love Bug


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134412
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking to my husband about it, and he said, "you shut one eye and try to go down the stairs." I did try it and can relate to what Winkie must be going through. I am going to try and adopt him to a senior. They don't like stairs either







.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is a great website for owners of blind dogs that we recommend on the diabetic forum. It has tons of informations and links to other helpful sites.

http://www.blinddogs.com/

All of the diabetic dogs owners whose dogs have lost their sight (most diabetic dogs eventually go blind) report that it's tough in the beginning, but that they adjust remarkably well to blindness. One lady even continued her daily jogs with her dog by tying his leash to her waist! Sighted dogs in multiple dog family often become seeing eye dogs for their sightless buddies.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134425
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, bless his little heart. Billy's had a tough time with stairs as well. He's been flying up them since he arrived, at 9-weeks-old. It's been a year and he is just now, slowly making his way down. He'll poke his little nose downward, until he feels the next step, then he'll take one step down, stick his nose down and repeat this until he's made his way. I keep the stairs gated, so he is not on them often. I'm sure he would be getting down much quicker by now, if he had more practice. 

He does the same thing on the couch. He jumps up in seconds flat, he'll stick his nose down, and when he doesn't feel the ground, he figures he's stuck. So I've ordered some steps for the couch. Joplin can't get up or off the couch. Frankie can get up, but not down. So the steps will be of help for all.

Good luck to Winkie. He is a definate Love Bug








[/B][/QUOTE]

I was talking to my husband about it, and he said, "you shut one eye and try to go down the stairs." I did try it and can relate to what Winkie must be going through. I am going to try and adopt him to a senior. They don't like stairs either







.
[/B][/QUOTE]
lol - The power went out one night at my house. The other furbutts and I were stepping all over each other. I said now we know how Billy feels. You could hear Billy, though. He was playing with his squeaky toy, then you could hear him eating. Too funny...


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> This is a great website for owners of blind dogs that we recommend on the diabetic forum. It has tons of informations and links to other helpful sites.
> 
> http://www.blinddogs.com/
> 
> All of the diabetic dogs owners whose dogs have lost their sight (most diabetic dogs eventually go blind) report that it's tough in the beginning, but that they adjust remarkably well to blindness. One lady even continued her daily jogs with her dog by tying his leash to her waist! Sighted dogs in multiple dog family often become seeing eye dogs for their sightless buddies.[/B]


That poem is sooooo sweet and true. We just had a couple that adopted a blind pekingnese from our rescue group. I am going to send that poem to them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I just got Winkie's AKC papers and he is only 6 months old. I was told originally that he was a year old. That explains his goofiness. Little sweet baby







.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just have to say again. He is a SWEET-HEART!!! What a face


----------

